# NEW cubes from china: Mini type A and Micro type A



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2009)

*NEW cubes from china: Mini Type A 5.2cm and 4.6cm*

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=41969


Type A 5.2 cm:






























Type A 4.6cm:


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 7, 2009)

wow. I WANT ONE.


----------



## arckuss123 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice


----------



## BigSams (Dec 7, 2009)

Great. Now lets make some micro-minis...


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 7, 2009)

That looks like v-cube mec


----------



## minsarker (Dec 7, 2009)

Those look really nice. I want one!


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> (4.5mm)
> (3mm)



Metric fail?

Type A seems to have changed a lot since the first Type A I had, back when it was just "the Chinese knockoff DIY cube" because there weren't four gazillion different types. I wonder how well they turn compared to normal cubes, and compared to the other mini-cubes on the market.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > (4.5mm)
> ...



LOL, might as well have posted the measurements in inches because your probably more used to them. Why do we measure cubes in mm?


----------



## HumungousLake (Dec 7, 2009)

this is what i imagined the vcube3 would look like


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2009)

note that they finally released their official website!


----------



## Cheese_Board (Dec 7, 2009)

A V-cube 3 would look very different. It would have the "inner ring" used on the rest of the V-cubes. (If you don't understand what I mean, look at the V-cube patents or take apart your V-cube)


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 7, 2009)

looks...unnecessarily complicated with all those ridges and holes and stuff

and it looks like it'd lock up a lot, like that other type A with similarly shaped edges...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2009)

accordong to the reviews, the cube cut corners at wide angle even when set at tight tension because of the design


----------



## blah (Dec 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> note that they finally released their official website!


Which is...?

Edit: Oh. Okay.

Edit 2: No, not okay. www.国甲.com doesn't load, neither does www.guojia3.com.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Dec 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Because metric is standard and I guess .0045 m is hard to picture. It's not like it's all that hard to convert. If you've ever taken a science class you should know that the conversion for inches to centimeters is, 1 inch = 2.54 centimeters.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2009)

blah said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > note that they finally released their official website!
> ...



yeah i noticed that too. looks like they either blocked foreign IPs or that they haven't build it yet


----------



## blah (Dec 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> LOL, might as well have posted the measurements in inches because your probably more used to them. Why do we measure cubes in mm?


LOL, might as well not be a dumb American.



mr.onehanded said:


> Because metric is standard and I guess *.0045 m* is hard to picture. It's not like it's all that hard to convert.


Still fail.


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2009)

Since some people apparently need an illustration:





You'll need needles to solve that micro cube.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> Since some people apparently need an illustration:



That was awesome!

Wow. Type As have evolved a lot since I first saw or used them (and I haven't even been cubing that long). I'm starting to think that my hatred of them is outdated, and I may actually have to *shudder* buy more so I can see if I like the new ones.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2009)

micro cube <3


----------



## blah (Dec 7, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> micro cube <3


No, micro cube =3 (cm).


----------



## r_517 (Dec 7, 2009)

blah said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > note that they finally released their official website!
> ...



i can get on those two websites (in ireland)

it says:
--------------------------------------------------------------
The website is still building.
The introduction of GuoJia (TYPE A): http://www.guojia3.com/国甲的说明（网络传播1.0）.pdf
Link: The most authoritative and professional website about cubes: http://mf8.com.cn
Rubik's Cube Blindfolded WR Holder Haiyan Zhuang's Website: http://www.cube-china.com.cn/
Contact TYPE A: http://www.guojia3.com/lianxi.htm
--------------------------------------------------------------

Unfortunately there's no English version yet


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 7, 2009)

blah said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, might as well have posted the measurements in inches because your probably more used to them. Why do we measure cubes in mm?
> ...


That might be harder for him to do.



blah said:


> mr.onehanded said:
> 
> 
> > Because metric is standard and I guess *.0045 m* is hard to picture. It's not like it's all that hard to convert.
> ...



Mhm.


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 7, 2009)

The edge pieces look bumpy. Won't that make the cube harder to twist?


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 7, 2009)

Strange. When this thread was started, I was able to access the guojia3 website, but now like others I can't get in.

It looked just like the picture with all the edge pieces, but was pretty useless since it is all in chinese.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 7, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> That looks like v-cube mec



Not at all.



r_517 said:


> Link: The most authoritative and professional website about cubes: http://mf8.com.cn



LMAO


----------



## blah (Dec 7, 2009)

SlapShot said:


> Strange. When this thread was started, I was able to access the guojia3 website, but now like others I can't get in.
> 
> It looked just like the picture with all the edge pieces, but was pretty useless since it is all in chinese.


Why do you claim that something is useless when *you* are the one who fails to understand *it*? :confused:



DavidWoner said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Link: The most authoritative and professional website about cubes: http://mf8.com.cn
> ...


I don't know where he got that translation from, but the website CLEARLY says *China's* most authoritative and professional Rubik's cube forum.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 7, 2009)

blah said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



oic. lmao retracted.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2009)

ok guy i kinda failed at the dimentions

it was supposed to be 5 mm and 4.5 mm

corrected


----------



## Zubon (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, this is great news. I love the mini C and I love the type AII and AV with the raised tracks to reduce friction.

Just when I thought that I didn't want any more cubes. These ones come out.
50mm sounds perfect for my hands.

EDIT: It also has the slightly octagonal center pieces which helps with "reverse corner cutting", just like my Type AV. Yay!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2009)

Off-topic:

just to let you guys know, the term "AV" has another quite common meaning...


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2009)

I want one, but I only recently ordered an a5. And will probably get V-cubes for Christmas.

Edit: and both websites work for me, but they're exactly the same.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 7, 2009)

Most weirdest mechanism I have ever seen.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 7, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Most weirdest mechanism I have ever seen.



The mechanism is exactly the same as almost all 3x3x3 cubes. You are just looking at the ridges which are there to reduce the surface area of contact.


----------



## goshypimple (Dec 7, 2009)

the micro A is the best mini cube i have ever tried
i got it from the hknowstore on saturday for $40 hk dollars. about USD $5 
its good but it locks up and pops.
does anyone else have it?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 7, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> looks...unnecessarily complicated with all those ridges and holes and stuff
> 
> and it looks like it'd lock up a lot, like that other type A with similarly shaped edges...



However, the Type-A to which you refer doesn't lock up a lot.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 7, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



sorry for missing "China's", i just found that website useless.


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 7, 2009)

goshypimple said:


> the micro A is the best mini cube i have ever tried
> i got it from the hknowstore on saturday for $40 hk dollars. about USD $5
> its good but it locks up and pops.
> does anyone else have it?



I checked hknowstore's website and I couldn't find the micro or mini. Did you go to the actual store in hong kong to get it? I really want them.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ok guy i kinda failed at the dimentions
> 
> it was supposed to be 5 mm and 4.5 mm
> 
> corrected



That still seems a little off...


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Dec 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ok guy i kinda failed at the dimensions
> 
> it was supposed to be 5 mm and 4.5 mm
> 
> corrected


I think you mean 5cm and 4.5cm or 50mm and 45mm


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

whatever, it's all the same


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ok guy i kinda failed at the dimentions
> 
> it was supposed to be 5 mm and 4.5 mm
> 
> corrected



You still fail.



daniel0731ex said:


> whatever, it's all the same



So... 5 mm = 5 cm now? Awesome.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 8, 2009)

Where can we buy this 4.5cm cube? 
I've been wanting a smaller type cube so why not go with the manufacturer I've always used, the type A.


----------



## goshypimple (Dec 8, 2009)

yeee707 said:


> goshypimple said:
> 
> 
> > the micro A is the best mini cube i have ever tried
> ...



yup i went to the actual store to get it


----------



## sarank14 (Dec 8, 2009)

It looks robotic..... hehe


----------



## Zubon (Dec 10, 2009)

This is what I just ordered

Black
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26652

White
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26653


----------



## chahupping (Dec 10, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Off-topic:
> 
> just to let you guys know, the term "AV" has another quite common meaning...



Is it means porn video?? Btw, i own a mini a, which is quite nice just its too small for me.. But it does not pop and lock up..


----------



## Crystl (Dec 10, 2009)

I love the mini C2, great !


----------

